# Middle name for Elsa



## Tacey

Well this is jumping the gun a bit, as you'll notice if you look at my ticker, but I'm already thinking of a girl's name.

DH has finally agreed that he is happy with the name Elsa (he's vetoed most of my other choices!) but we can't find a middle name. He hates names that are words for other things, so at one swoop he's ruled out lovely names like Grace, Rose and May.

Any suggestions?


----------



## lillyjumper

I think naomi would flow nicely with it :) 

I would, and this is just me, avoid mn's that also start with an EL or that end in an A, like Elsa... only because the name Elsa is so short it could sound kinda... weird... idk... maybe i'm wrong  

Also, because it's so short, I would also go with something short and one syllable, like May (which I know was already shot down) or something with 3 or more syllables... like naomi or angelique or elizabeth (although i dont think elsa elizabeth flows as well, it was just an example)


----------



## Hevalouaddict

elsa marie =)


----------



## Button#

Elsa Louise
Elsa Florence
Elsa Rhian
Elsa Juliet
Elsa Corrine


----------



## Catherine896

I saw the title of this thread, and thought May straight away lol! Goes very nicely.

How about Elsa Anne, I think thats quite cute.

xx


----------



## discoclare

Elsa Jane
Elsa Seren
Elsa Maeve
Elsa Helene
Elsa Kate
Elsa Constance
Elsa Georgette
Elsa Sian
Elsa Therese
Elsa Bryony
Elsa Clare
Elsa Adele
Elsa Bridget
Elsa Isabelle
Elsa Charlotte
Elsa Carys
Elsa Cecile
Elsa Camille
Elsa Josephine
Elsa Betty
Elsa Beth
Elsa Ruth
Elsa Molly


----------



## Tacey

Thanks everyone! Those are a real help! (especially Discoclaire - what a list!) I really like Elsa Florence, but once again DH isn't keen. I asked him to suggest something and he went for Tiffany. I said no. If this is a girl, it may end up being nameless!


----------



## keepthefaithx

someone posted Elsa Juliet

so pretty and girly LOVE IT!


----------



## antiradiatio

Elsa Louise is nice, which was my ultimate favorite. Thanks..


----------



## SharonF

My lovely little girl is Elsa May!

Elsa is such a gorgeous name and we get so many lovely comments about it! Good luck with it all! X


----------



## ceejie

Elsa May? She'll be born in May, so just a thought?

ETA: Sorry, I just saw you said May is out...sorry! I think it goes well.


----------



## AmberDW

Elsa Blue sounds cute..I have no idea why


----------



## bubblebath

Elsa Loureth
Elsa Beatrice
Elsa Jane


----------



## bassdesire

Elsa Louise
Elsa Lillian
Elsa Vivian
Elsa Nicole
Elsa Noa
Elsa Joliet
Elsa Leanna


----------



## sjxoxo

I love Elsa Vivian!


----------



## bassdesire

sjxoxo said:


> I love Elsa Vivian!


I love it, too. Names are always good when the first and middle contrast nicely and those two contrast SO well. The E in Elsa is so soft and the V in Vivian is so punctuated :)


----------

